# New cameo silhouette v3 not cut according to the shape



## wandixx55 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

I believe some of you guys using silhoutte cameo v3. So I hope you guys can help me.

1.I drag and drop some logo/pic I downloaded from google to silhoutte studio v3

2.Open the Trace window>Select Trace Area>Untick High Pass Filter>Trace Outer Edge

3.So there is some red line outer the logo/pic shape.

4.Open the Registration Mark Window>Style>select eiter Type 1(CAMEO, Potrait) or Type 2(ORIGINAL,SD). -already try both-

5.Send to printer. After print I place it on cutting mat. Load it to Silhoutte cameo.

6.Silhoute studio v3>Send to Sillhoute

7.It will register mark. Once registration success, it will start cut

8.Result=The silhoutte not cut according the shape/tracing at all. Totally ruin the printed logo/pic because the printed image got cut not the outer shape. The cut get even worse after several time registration failed.. Once registration success, it cut like bul****. ITS TOTALLY NOT CUT ACCORDING TO THE SHAPE/TRACING that I did.

I already watch tutorial on youtube, silhoutte website but still cant find the solution. So.. Am I missing any step or what? Anyone encounter this problem? Help me guys. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwins88 (Oct 8, 2014)

Have you checked to see if your image is within the print and cut borders. there is a box or two you tick and then they will appear


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Are there any hidden lines in the file and that's what it is cutting?


----------



## wandixx55 (Apr 13, 2015)

aaronwins88 said:


> Have you checked to see if your image is within the print and cut borders. there is a box or two you tick and then they will appear


At the DESING PAGE SETTING right?

Show Print Border&Show Cut border. If you mean this yep. Both of it already checked.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you using the cutting mat? If so, does the Cameo know that? If not, does the Cameo know that?


----------



## wandixx55 (Apr 13, 2015)

elcielo said:


> Are you using the cutting mat? If so, does the Cameo know that? If not, does the Cameo know that?



Yes im using cutting mat.


----------



## strummingbeat (Mar 19, 2014)

HELLO guys I am facing same problem. any solution did you get? @wandixx55


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

when you put an image on the work area, show registration marks
size it within the registration area, dont put your image into the shaded area or outside the vertical lines.
trace as normal.
send to printer without moving ANYTHING
put the print on the mat and load it.
auto detect and proceed with cutting.


----------

